# Dell XPS L502x freezing while playing games



## lovedonator (Dec 24, 2011)

My Dell XPS L502x freezes while making a weird loud buzzing noise after playing some games for about half an hour.So far I have observed the problem while playing Modern Warfare 3 and Black Ops.I don't think it's an hardware isue because I play FIFA 12 and Crysis 2 for a long stretch of time and don't face any problem.I've tried removing the Graphics Driver completely and reinstalling them,it has prolonged the time in which my laptop hangs,but still it does.My configuration is-
Intel Core i7 2720Qm
4 GB RAM
500 GB Hard Disk
Nvidia GT 525M

PS- I use a Cooler Master Notepal L1 cooling Pad also


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 24, 2011)

That buzzing noise is the cooling system of the laptop working in overload mode. Clearly the laptop seems to be stressed too much. 
p.s Call of Duty games demand a lot lot more from the hardware than Fifa or Crysis 2. Run those games in short patches. And record your Temps and post here. Clearly a overheating problem.


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 24, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> That buzzing noise is the cooling system of the laptop working in overload mode. Clearly the laptop seems to be stressed too much.
> p.s Call of Duty games demand a lot lot more from the hardware than Fifa or Crysis 2. Run those games in short patches. And record your Temps and post here. Clearly a overheating problem.



You want me to believe that COD stresses my computer more than Crysis 2? :-O Ok,I'll monitor the temperature after playing the game for half an hour and then post the temperature.Thanx for the reply

One more thing,I've observed that while playing on battery I dont face this problem :-O


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 25, 2011)

first check temperature. use H/W monitor & if possible post a screenshot of hwmonitor. most likely its the GPU fan. your laptop supports optimus tech? i don't know if theres any setting to turn it off but if there is, turn off optimus completely. also check dell's site for any update.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 25, 2011)

@lovedonator
Please get your facts right before posting like this. . I have mine.
In my old PC(celeron, 9500 Gt) I was able to run Crysis 2 properly at 30 fps and even completed the game. That same PC was not even able to run Black Ops. Even on my current rig Call of Duty runs good no doubt but sometimes frames drop down very dangerously. No such case with Crysis 2. The Crysis 2 is not a hardware killer like its predecessors. Its a lot better optimised than many PC games around.


----------



## Garbage (Dec 25, 2011)

You know what, I had "exactly" same problem with my Dell XPS L401X.

It was heating way too much and freezing for some time while playing MW. One day, I removed lot of dust from my laptop using blower and voila, my lappy never froze again while playing games.


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 25, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @lovedonator
> Please get your facts right before posting like this. . I have mine.
> In my old PC(celeron, 9500 Gt) I was able to run Crysis 2 properly at 30 fps and even completed the game. That same PC was not even able to run Black Ops. Even on my current rig Call of Duty runs good no doubt but sometimes frames drop down very dangerously. No such case with Crysis 2. The Crysis 2 is not a hardware killer like its predecessors. Its a lot better optimised than many PC games around.



Whoa mate,don't be angry.I didn't mean to offend you.I just thought that Crysis 2 looked more splendid & so it should be more of a hardware killer.Really grateful for your reply.I'll post the temperatures by evening.Please take a look



Garbage said:


> You know what, I had "exactly" same problem with my Dell XPS L401X.
> 
> It was heating way too much and freezing for some time while playing MW. One day, I removed lot of dust from my laptop using blower and voila, my lappy never froze again while playing games.



Hm,I'll try that.Thanx alot


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 25, 2011)

Here is the screenshot after playing Modern Warfare 3 for about 15 minutes


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 25, 2011)

Please note the GPU temperature was 75 degrees when I closed the game.It got down quickly as Optimus turned the GPU off


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 25, 2011)

these temps are actually quite very high. Looks like the interior is clogged with Dust and you have to clean it your self like Garbage mentioned or send it to a service centre for a cleaning.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Dec 25, 2011)

Create a new Power Plan. Go to " Change Advanced Power Settings ". Expand Processor Power Management and set Maximum Processor State to 90%. Activate this plan then start gaming. You wont see any difference in gaming performance but temps will remain low. 

But first clean your laptop


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 25, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> these temps are actually quite very high. Looks like the interior is clogged with Dust and you have to clean it your self like Garbage mentioned or send it to a service centre for a cleaning.



Ok...will do and report back again.Huge thanx bro for all the help

Guys I just Googled my problem and found out that hundreds of other people are having the same problem as me.Even some with other laptop models.The only common thing is Nvidia optimus.For example take a look at this   en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3519/p/19374663/19949209.aspx


----------

